# Is Eldrad dead?



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I was just looking up the eldar special character Eldrad and it said that he died I was just wondering is he like a phoenix lord or was the rumour of his death greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> I was just looking up the eldar special character Eldrad and it said that he died I was just wondering is he like a phoenix lord or was the rumour of his death greatly exaggerated.


No he died, and no he's not like the Phoenix Lords.
It's a Tycho scenario where the special character is technically dead.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Most likely he is dead, devoured by Slaanesh, though there is the rumor that he is alive and trapped in the Warp.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Wasn't he blown up with Abaddon's planet killer at the culmination of the 13th black crusade?


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

He died in an attempt to retake control of the black stone fortress, however the fortress was entirely corrupt by Slaanesh it self, not just a greater daemon. Thus he was "Devoured" point blank by slaneesh as he was spiritually communing with the black stone fortress, however he left several waystones behind....of which some still function meaning he is "alive" at least in some way, or some part of him is.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

He lives! By he I mean lux, I couldn't care less about eldrad.

However, if it was slaanesh he came across I would be more inclined to believe his soul was utterly consumed and that was the end of him.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

lols

hmmm...eldrad psychic wraithguard/lord interesting posibility for some army rules there...

~O


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I read it as 'there is (slim) hope for him yet' as opposed to the general blank assertion that he is dead.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I really don't get it why kill him when he's a unit in the game.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> I really don't get it why kill him when he's a unit in the game.


The same reason they killed Tycho in the 3rd War for Armageddon Campaign, the same reason that until 5th Edition Lysander was supposedly dead, the same reason that Chaplain Xavier of the Salamanders was dead in 3rd Edition as was Lord Solar Marcharius in the Imperial Guard Codex of the same edition.

Why should they keep him alive? People create pre-heresy armies and I've yet to see you comment on the fact that they've made an army of characters who are *all* dead as of M41.

40K is a game of history and people shouldn't be constrained to only be able to use characters who are/were alive in 999.M41 when there are 10,000 years to explore.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

As a doorknob, yes.

Edit - lol, ninja. That's what you get for opening the link then coming back +2h 30 later.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's a excerpt from the Codex: Eldar, pg. 51 " In a desperate attempt to stop it opening a massive gateway to the Warp, Eldrad entered the Blackstones's Fortress's psychic matrix and pitted his spirit against its corrupted heart. In that instant his mortal body was gone, and all but a handful of his waystones became lifeless and dull."

After reading this and examining it, I have come to the conclusion that:

- In all sense of the word and its definition "Eldrad is Dead" because he lacks a mortal body which is forever gone.

- No, i dont believe he got consumed by the demon or Slannesh because of one important fact- SOME not all of his waystones are still active! So that means his spirit is still alive and kicking and has not been consumed or destroyed. 

- So in some way Eldrad is dead physically, but not spiritually or warply. His spirit still exists in the Blackstone Fortress and in his waystones.

- Also another excerpt that gives me faith in Eldrad continued existence is this from his protege and pupil, Q'sandria- Codex: Eldar, pg. 51- "Only the youngest of Eldrad's protege's, Q'sandria, believes that the Farseer (Eldrad) can survive his unending struggle within the heart of the Chaos fleet." Though his survival is very very small and is more likely dead then alive, I will continue to have hope with those two facts. :so_happy:

WOw, for once Lux got his fluff right! xD


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I dunno the fluff entry during the end of the 13th Black Crusade campaign made it seem pretty clear that Slaanesh consumed his soul, it was in either a White Dwarf or the Campaign website when it was still up. But yeah wasn't pretty for Eldrad, Slaanesh pretty much literally dragged his soul away and fucked his shit up


----------

